# Electrical problem? (TELSTA A28D) - Question



## Killrus (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a *TELSTA A28D , it is the type where the bucket rests in the front of the truck (93 F-Series). In the middle of the truck, right in front of the turret is the generator - sitting on both sides of it are compartments that hold 4 batteries(8 total)...*

*I was up doing some pole work - when I was finished the controls wouldnt work. I had to lower the bucket using the emergency "pressure release" which lowered me straight down.*

*Right now none of the controls work,,,both on the bucket and also in the control box in the truck.*

*In back of the generator are 4 ,,, I would call them terminals....2 positive, 2 negative...I believe it feeds the one side of the battery compartment and channels around to the other compartment before going back to the terminal. When I measure the amps/volts(I'm not a technical term guy) on the terminals behind the generator, they measure like 12-13. When I go to the battery they measure 6.6-6.8...I am guessing that I;m not getting enough juice?!?!*

*How should I start trouble shooting...are the terminals that I am talking about just like dummy terminals for the cable to mount on or does the generator actually work like an alternator keeping the power up?!?! One guy told me a couple months back when it leaves the terminals, it should be close to the same voltage on the batteries and gradually go down slighty as it goes from battery to battery....*

*It has been raining outside for the past couple days so not sure if that would affect anything?!?!?*

*Also is there an easy way to retract my bucket manually? The bastard is all the way out and really dont want to drive it back to my shop that way *

*Any help or explaination would help out!!!*


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

An intro would be nice before you jump in here asking questions.
Do a Google search of "Telsta A28D Troubleshooting".


----------



## Jcjc2323 (Feb 17, 2020)

Can anyone send me pics of the 3 relays wiring on inside of gen housing. Pls. It's a a28d telsa with Onan gen. I have from lift controls. A red, black with Xtra leg so 2 blacks ik it's constant 12v+. I have a white and green. Green has 5 legs total it's ground. From gen plug. I have 3 wires. Black, yellow start and a brown stop. But I can't figure how to wire them back on the three 5 prong relays


----------

